# kobe beef



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

can anyone recommend a reputable vendor, online i would assume, to purchase kobe beef from? i have done many internet searchs, and ask around for a long time now. i still haven't gotten the answer i am looking for. i've wanted to try it for a long time, and now have gotten the wife all pumped up to try it. now that she's involved, it's a priority. email me if you'd like. jimmyAThillsideoilDOTcom

thanks in advance
jimmy


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I heard these guys were good ... no personal experience. I'd be disinclined to pay the $ needed to buy wagyu unless I win lotto ... I'd much rather cold-smoked salmon instead ... at a fraction of the cost.

http://www.allenbrothers.com/findProducts.do?categoryId=108


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> I heard these guys were good ... no personal experience. I'd be disinclined to pay the $ needed to buy wagyu unless I win lotto ... I'd much rather cold-smoked salmon instead ... at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> http://www.allenbrothers.com/findProducts.do?categoryId=108


thanks for the tip. i'll look into them and report back if there is anything to report. 
no fish for me, almost gagged reading the end of your post 

jimmy


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I clicked that link.. and $100+ for a steak.. wow... someday... someday... :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Eeesh! A $100 bucks a steak?? For that price, it better pack my arteries so densely with fat that my heart stops in a single bite, 'cause I don't think I'd want to live with myself knowing I'd dropped that much money on a hunk of meat. :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

horrorview said:


> Eeesh! A $100 bucks a steak?? For that price, it better pack my arteries so densely with fat that my heart stops in a single bite, 'cause I don't think I'd want to live with myself knowing I'd dropped that much money on a hunk of meat. :r


Yeah, that's alotta money to sink into a meat thong.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I had Kobe beef in Japan and Hawaii. It's overrated. If you're planning on grilling it, I doubt you'd notice much of a difference. I'd save my money and buy some nice prime Angus.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.yama-beef.com/

I have bought from them before.

I am with TypeO- on this. For grilling, go with a good cut of prime beef. Wagyu is good for some things, but grilling it aint 

Stacey


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Sometimes it is good to be a vegetarian. Looking at some of those prices makes me smile.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> Sometimes it is good to be a vegetarian. Looking at some of those prices makes me smile.


you being vegetarian makes me smile too...more for me!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> I had Kobe beef in Japan and Hawaii. It's overrated. If you're planning on grilling it, I doubt you'd notice much of a difference. I'd save my money and buy some nice prime Angus.


Yup. I had wagyu at a nice restaurant. It was good... but not much better than any other filet.
... and I'm a self-professed steak snob - I ONLY eat filet mignon. don't like sirloin, don't like porterhouse, etc...

I would also suggest that if you are going to try it, try it at a restaurant where presumably they know exactly how to prepare it.


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

I've heard of Allen Brothers, home of the white steak. Melts in the roof of your mouth. LOL. Talk about decadence. I wish I had a freezer full. Okay, I wish I had a bite.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

These guys have a decent selection too! http://www.lobels.com/


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

$100 a steak? What do they feed them cows, dollar bills?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cigartexan said:


> These guys have a decent selection too! http://www.lobels.com/


WOW!

1 (2 lb.) Wagyu Bone-In Hip Sirloin Steak 
2 (10 oz.) Wagyu Boneless Strip Steaks 
2 (12 oz.) Wagyu Boneless Rib Steaks 
1 (20 oz.) Wagyu Porterhouse Steak 
2 (12 oz.) Wagyu Boneless Center-Cut Sirloin Steaks 
1 (1.5-2 lbs. avg.) Wagyu London Broil 
2 (1-1.25 lbs. avg.) Wagyu Skirt Steaks

Wagyu Sampler $598.98

That's around $50.00 per pound! I'd rather have a Ribeye from Costco and a PSD4 for around $15.00 combined 

I wouldn't mind trying the stuff once!

Wild stuff!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> $100 a steak? What do they feed them cows, dollar bills?


I heard they massage them daily...


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

mmblz said:


> I heard they massage them daily...


for $100 per steak I got sumptin' they can message!

I agree with Franksmith on this a basic steak cooked on the grill by me self and a good Cigar and I am a happy man.

T


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Best left to eating it at restaurant only. 

If you're into beef, try dry-aging a rib roast, porterhouse, or sirloin strip. I do it all the time and they come out amazing compared to a "fresh" steaks from the store. By the time it's ready, it shrinks and a lot of trimming is required, but still much cheaper than buying pre dry-aged steaks at Whole Foods.


----------

